# How do you like my "new" cabinet saw?



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been in the market for a cabinet saw for quite a while and could not find one in my budget. Last week I purchased a 1946 Walker-Turner TA-1180B saw. It had some surface rust but was in great running condition. I spent the better part of last week taking it completely apart, cleaning and polishing every nut and bolt. Here are a couple of pictures of the results:

Before:









After:



























She's smooth running and quiet and will be the main workhorse in my shop.

Lamar


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work. That saw should be worth it. How much did you get it for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great restoration. Looks like you made a few upgrades. Is it a 1 HP?


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice job, I too am looking for a similar saw and would be interested in what you got it for, if you don't mind.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it's beauteeeful! :thumbsup:


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. All of the Unisaws that came available in my area would be in the $500 and up range, so I was watching for something I could afford when this old saw came up for $350. This was in my budget and is kind of cool because there aren't that many of them around. The motor is 220 Volt 1 HP. I was happy to find that the mechanicals were all in great shape. I had planned to replace the bearings on the arbor and motor, but all are quiet and smooth, so I'm going to hold off for the time being. 

I'm in the process of converting a boat shed into a new shop to replace my current very crowded shop. I can't wait to get this saw and my other tools in their new space so I can make some sawdust.

Lamar


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice saw and restoration!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice restoration. If you did that in a week I take it you were working overtime.
Tom


----------



## Sawmilllawyer (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job. Wanna come over and help me restore an old Ridgid TS2412?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really cool. I especially like how the original emblem looks like it's new. Helluva job!


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoy restoring these old tools. I have an old 14" Rockwell band saw I restored as well. I hope to slowly replace all my wood working machines with "old arn".

Getting it done in a week was a bit of work. I'm a little OCD so like to finish something once I start. Waiting on the paint to dry takes almost more patience than I have. 

The Walker-Turner badge and tilt scale were in really good shape. I carefully removed them and let them soak in dish soap over night, then cleaned them with a soft brush. On the WT badge the lettering is raised aluminum so I was able to remove the bit of corrosion that was there with some fine sand paper. I then sprayed both with a clear coat to seal them and hopefully keep them in good shape for another 63 years.


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

I just added a Biesemeyer Fence and table extention to the TA-1180 B Table saw. I picked the Biese' up on CL for $100, new still in the box. Kid inherited from his father and wanted to buy a new pair of boots. I just got my new shop dried in, with electric and lights so was able to set up the saw. Anyway, here are the pictures:




























Thanks,

Lamar


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Great Job...*

I'm sure you worked your butt off...


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Perfectly Perfect


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job Lamar,
That saw looks like a real beauty now. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## a233856 (Oct 22, 2009)

*I like the new switch*

That is a beautiful job.

Where did you get the new switch replacement?

Jim


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks folks. I am very happy with the way the saw looks and really enjoy using it.



a233856 said:


> That is a beautiful job.
> 
> Where did you get the new switch replacement?
> 
> Jim


 
The safety switch came from MLCS. They had an internet only sale that was very reasonable.

Lamar


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Outstanding......... That $100 fence really sets it off There is a new 2 horse engine here for a $100


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

John,

Thanks, I really like the Biesemeyer Fence. It really increases the accuracy of the saw. 

The motor on the saw is original and is adequate for the job. It is 1 hp. The newer motors we see on today's machines give developed horse power or "Peak" horse power and are not as strong as the older ones.

Lamar


----------



## russ67 (Feb 16, 2012)

*nice saw*

im buying one comes with two side extensions and rare rear extension will post photos when get her done


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks "Brand spanking new". Fantastic work!:thumbsup:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Wow! Greeeeeaaaaaaat Job! Love old iron, and the folks that choose to "save" rather than "grave" them!!!!!
Keep on gonin' on, goin' on!!!!!!
Marena


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love that old Walker Turner stuff! Your TS was made in New Jersey, not too far from me. You not only made it like new, with the fence, it's even better than new! Super job and good luck with it.

I own only one W-T tool, a little benchtop drill press circa 1937. One of these days I'd like to pick up a nice W-T floor standing model.

Bill


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just saw one on craigslist for 150 and am seriously considering going and getting it http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/3944007143.html

Any luck finding parts?


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank goodness someone resurrected this thread otherwise I may never have seen this beauty. Awesome work; I think I'm in love.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Great job, now you need to apply for a job on American Restoration on the history channel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

You have preserved a fine piece of woodworking history! My congratulations to you.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry I was in a rush but your restoration job on the saw looks fantastic


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Sorry I was in a rush but your restoration job on the saw looks fantastic


Did you get the one you were considering?


----------



## Screw (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful job! Makes me wish I had more time


----------



## flyerstill (Dec 7, 2014)

*TA1180 Table Saw*

I've dismantled one of these saws for restoration. Having problems with reassembly. On the bottom of the table are two half moon fittings that hold the saw arbor. What procedure, words or phrases did you use to get these lined up so that it will rotate?? All have been elusive to me..


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice restoration. very pretty looking TS. BTW, aren't walker turner TSs the ones with the offset throat plate? if so, how does one fashion a ZCI?


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

That is a real nice saw. You did a great job. As you may already be aware WT was bought out by Delta back in the 50's Ibelieve. They really made great saws. I remember at of my first jobs the owner had a WT and I was able to use it and was very impressed. Its too bad that most of the good companies have gone by the wayside. Good luck with the new saw.

Paul


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol...this is a five year old thread, and the original poster hasn't been active on the forum for four. I have a hunch he's not coming back around to ask questions. Extremely admirable work though!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha, Ha I didn't even notice the original date. Last active August 2010, and yes it was a nice restoration.

Paul


----------



## Rogue Oranum (Dec 12, 2014)

It looks nice and you can't really tell that its old.


----------

